# Mario Party: How many more will there be?



## Bastoise99 (Dec 4, 2004)

I wonder how long it will go on for?


----------



## Flummoxer (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm guessing it will go on forever.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 4, 2004)

Mario Party 50,473... it has a nice ring to it.  But by then we'll (or ancestors) actually will be _in_ the game


----------



## Flummoxer (Dec 4, 2004)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Mario Party 50,4*73*... it has a nice ring to it.  But by then we'll (or ancestors) actually will be _in_ the game


 Theres that number 73 again.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 4, 2004)

I told you!  But lets leave stuff like this at the Spam Site.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Dec 4, 2004)

you would think they would run out of ideas for minigames though.


----------



## Link1704 (Dec 6, 2004)

Na, they will alway continue them. Now they are adding technology into the game, like that new little microphone. Soon they will have a DDR pad for it.


----------



## CHOSEN_ONE221 (Dec 6, 2004)

Thatd be hilarious! 

Mario Party: DDR To-da-maX! 

My guess is that Mario Party will never stop. I really only liked the original one. I was just playing it the other day and now my hand is killing me because of that friggin Shy Guy... Ow...


----------



## Flummoxer (Dec 6, 2004)

CHOSEN_ONE221 said:
			
		

> Thatd be hilarious!
> 
> Mario Party: DDR To-da-maX!
> 
> My guess is that Mario Party will never stop. I really only liked the original one. I was just playing it the other day and now my hand is killing me because of that friggin Shy Guy... Ow...


 In an old issue of Nintendo Power, they gave you a number to call  to get a free glove just for that reason.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Dec 6, 2004)

thats cool.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 6, 2004)

Should I get it? I got MP 4 for Christmas two years ago and MP 5 last year for christmas. Mario Party does look like the best gcn mario party. MP 3 is still my favorite, though!


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 7, 2004)

Wah tMario Party 6?

I think I'll get that.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Dec 7, 2004)

I definetly am getting it. I love tjose games. My favorite is probably mp 3. I like the different scenerios like western and stuff.


----------



## Link1704 (Dec 8, 2004)

Lol, I know exactly what you mean!!!


----------



## Bastoise99 (Dec 8, 2004)

they should make mp7 like that.


----------



## Link1704 (Dec 8, 2004)

Na they should make it different. Become original.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Dec 8, 2004)

Well, i mean yah different themes though like spy theme where your secret agents.


----------



## Link1704 (Dec 8, 2004)

Yea it is cool.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Dec 8, 2004)

I can see it now MP7; World War II theme.


----------



## Link1704 (Dec 9, 2004)

Lol. Bowser as Hitler. And the Boos as the Nazis or the Green Police.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Dec 10, 2004)

lol :lol:


----------



## DIDDYKONGDUDE (Dec 24, 2004)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> I wonder how long it will go on for?


 By the time I'm 70 there will be a Mario Party 100!  :lol:   They're coming out with one almost every year!!!


----------



## Bastoise99 (Dec 26, 2004)

They never get boring either


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 9, 2005)

Oh, it will possibly keep up maybe until 10 or some after then they may give it a whole new name possibly. Or, it may stay the same.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jan 10, 2005)

The name will probably remain the same but instead of like mario party 10 it will be mario party: Biggest bash or something.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 10, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> The name will probably remain the same but instead of like mario party 10 it will be mario party: Biggest bash or something.


 Yeah, that sounds possible.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jan 11, 2005)

Yah, probably not that title but like something better.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 11, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> Yah, probably not that title but like something better.


 Yeah, like: Mario Party 10: Mario Vs. Bowser, The Party Games


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jan 12, 2005)

probably not as long but close.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 12, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> probably not as long but close.


 Yeah, you're right. I wonder how long it will be until the 10th Mario Party?


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jan 13, 2005)

4-6 years, depending on how fast they make them.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 13, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> 4-6 years, depending on how fast they make them.


 Oh, okay. To tell you the truth, I have never played any Mario Party games.


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Jan 14, 2005)

I think it's supposed to go up to either 9 or 10


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jan 15, 2005)

Thats still alot for games like this.


----------



## ULT.DARKSAMUS (Jan 15, 2005)

by that time most of the characters might have offspring and stuff like that    			 lol


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 15, 2005)

ULT.DARKSAMUS said:
			
		

> by that time most of the characters might have offspring and stuff like that    			 lol


 I really doubt it.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jan 15, 2005)

smarttechs right.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 9, 2005)

There already are...  Baby Mario and Baby Luigi, LOL.  Anyway, back on topic, Ithink that there should still be a lot of Mario Party games.  I don't know why people make it sound like they're really bad, but in truth, they are really enjoyable.


----------

